# Lush Karms soap recipe



## wendyjc (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi I've been searching for this gorgeous soap recipe and also searched the forum and found old some info.  Thought I'd check again.  Can anyone help wwith a suggested recipe and where to get the fragrance.  I've a list from the websites ingredients and have the essential oils.  Quite a newbie.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 21, 2017)

I don't know about the recipe, I've never used a single lush product, but the scent is simple enough. Nurture soap has a dupe of the fragrance, kismet.


----------



## Kittish (Oct 21, 2017)

Here's the ingredient list:



> Fresh ingredients
> Water (Aqua) Glycerine Rapeseed Oil (Brassica napus) (Brassica Campestris (Rapeseed) Seed Oil) Sorbitol Coconut Oil (Cocos nucifera) (Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil) Fragrance Sodium Lauryl Sulfate Sodium Stearate Patchouli Oil (Pogostemon cablin) Sweet Orange Oil (Citrus sinensis) Lavendin Oil (Lavandula hybrida) Pine Oil (Pinus sylvestris) (Pinus Sylvestris Leaf Oil) Lemongrass Oil (Cymbopogon Citratus Leaf Oil) Elemi Oil (Canarium commune) Sodium Chloride Sodium Hydroxide EDTA Gardenia Extract (Gardenia jasminoides) Tetrasodium Etidronate *Citral *Geraniol *Citronellol *Limonene *Linalool Hydroxycitronellal Red 4
> 
> *Occurs naturally in essential oils



So, canola, coconut and stearic acid based glycerin/MP soap with added detergents is what it looks like to me.

There's a homemade MP recipe here - http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=31220 -that would probably be a good place to start for duping the Lush soap.


----------



## wendyjc (Oct 22, 2017)

THank you both so so much, I did find Nurture but didn't know the scent, and will check out that recipe Kittish, one I hadn't found yet.  Many thanks x


----------



## dibbles (Oct 22, 2017)

Be sure to check the usage on Nurture's Karma dupe. It's very low. It's a very good dupe, and smells great but it is a light scent to begin with. If you are using it in melt and pour it should be fine.


----------



## wendyjc (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks Dibbles, I am confused though :-?  IT doesnt take much!  I have only been making hot process soap and thought melt and pour was cold process requiring a long period of maturing or whatever its called.  The recipe you sent me too looks like a hot process in a crockpot, so is it still melt and pour?  Oh I should probably go Google it.  Thanks again, still getting the hang of this soap making thing!

Oh its ok, found the info, thanks


----------



## Kittish (Oct 22, 2017)

The recipe is basically a hot process soap. You make the soap, then add the solvents that help make it more or less clear. It can be remelted a couple of times, and I think remelting it at least once after you've made it helps the texture quite a bit. I let the batch I made cure for a full two months, since there's still a fair bit of water in it right after you make it. The variation I made turned out pretty nice soap.


----------



## wendyjc (Oct 31, 2017)

Kittish, just re read your post, did you actually make the karma soap?  Would you have quantities to share please?


----------



## Kittish (Oct 31, 2017)

wendyjc said:


> Kittish, just re read your post, did you actually make the karma soap?  Would you have quantities to share please?



I made the recipe for the homemade MP soap that I linked to, with a modification. I used cocoa butter in place of the palm oil called for in the recipe. It turned out to be a nice soap, though nowhere even near clear from the cocoa butter. I have not tried to work out the Karma dupe (though I might).

I think with the homemade MP recipe that you'll be ok with swapping out oils so long as you keep the total amount of oils used the same, and you shouldn't have to change the amounts of the solvents to make it clear, or sorta anyhow. For the amount of NaOH, run the recipe you're considering through the lye calculator of your choice.


----------



## wendyjc (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks, I checked the link and realised as much.  I think we should try it!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 31, 2017)

wendyjc said:


> Thanks Dibbles, I am confused though :-? IT doesnt take much! I have only been making hot process soap and thought melt and pour was cold process requiring a long period of maturing or whatever its called. The recipe you sent me too looks like a hot process in a crockpot, so is it still melt and pour? Oh I should probably go Google it. Thanks again, still getting the hang of this soap making thing!
> 
> Oh its ok, found the info, thanks


 
Hot process and cold process soap are the same recipes, but you cook HP (usually in a crockpot).

Melt & Pour is blocks of pre-made soap base that you melt and pour (hence the name). Some people make their own M&P base from scratch. 

Also, both HP and CP require curing time. In my opinion HP is about a week ahead of CP, but it's by no means instantly ready. M&P is ready as soon as it cools, because the curing process (if there is one) I assume happened before. If you make your own M&P base from scratch, I have no idea about curing from that!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 31, 2017)

Fragrance Buddy has a dupe (Life Lessons) that is very good, and the usage rate is higher. I haven't soaped with it, but OOB I like it very much. Sorry I forgot about that earlier. Also, I don't make HP soap, so I forget about that option, and I believe it can be kinder to fragrances than CP since it can be added at the end.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 31, 2017)

I have been to the Lush store. Not recently, but there is one in a high end mall in north Dallas. 

From what I saw, all Lush soaps are the melt and pour type. Just get you a good detergent free one, like the ones from Brambleberry, or natures garden, and the scent to match. WSP has a citrus melt and pour base that would probably be great for that scent. 

From what I have check in person, their claims mainly come from adding the essential oils. I could be wrong, but by touch, they are MP bases.


----------

